# Skin cancer



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

I've just been to the Dermatologist's to get a patch of skin on my chest checked out. The doctor was pretty sure it's basal cell carcinoma and I'm going back for a biopsy next week. He was very reassuring that it can be treated and won't spread, which is good news  Interestingly, my dad was diagnosed with exactly the same thing about a month ago!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I've just been to the Dermatologist's to get a patch of skin on my chest checked out. The doctor was pretty sure it's basal cell carcinoma and I'm going back for a biopsy next week. He was very reassuring that it can be treated and won't spread, which is good news  Interestingly, my dad was diagnosed with exactly the same thing about a month ago!



Wow Alan, you and your Dad can play snap 
Glad you went had it checked out though and it can be easily treated.


----------



## Doddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Dont' know what to say, so just sending you hugs xx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2012)

Most likely needs to be cut off, either local or general anaesthetic - how / where it is cut off depends on size of lesion / location on body / how plastic surgery is organised in your area etc.  

Good thing that patch was somewhere you could see it - unless there's someone we don't know about who inspects you body....


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Most likely needs to be cut off, either local or general anaesthetic - how / where it is cut off depends on size of lesion / location on body / how plastic surgery is organised in your area etc.
> 
> Good thing that patch was somewhere you could see it - unless there's someone we don't know about who inspects you body....



We did discuss surgery, but he thinks it's quite wide and would leave quite a large scar, so if diagnosis is confirmed he thinks a cream will be the most appropriate treatment (this is what my dad has opted for also).


----------



## AJLang (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh Alan I don't know what to say.  I'm really sorry to hear about the diagnosis but really pleased that he thinks it can be treated without surgery.  Massive hugs xxx


----------



## slipper (Aug 21, 2012)

Best of luck with that Northerner, it seems to be easily treated.


----------



## shiv (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Alan - sorry to hear this, but really glad to hear it is easy to treat. Do keep us updated.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Alan,

So sorry to hear this. Glad it's going to be easily treatable. Take care


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's never nice to hear that word is it? I blame the heatwaves of 1975-76!


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Alan, that must have been a nasty shock to get that diagnosis for you and your Dad so close together. But it is good news that it's a BCC as they are very treatable. Just wanted to throw into the mix that radiotherapy may be an option as well, it's a very effective treatment for BCC, quick and painless.

Hope you can start whatever treatment is appropriate soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Pigeon said:


> Hi Alan, that must have been a nasty shock to get that diagnosis for you and your Dad so close together. But it is good news that it's a BCC as they are very treatable. Just wanted to throw into the mix that radiotherapy may be an option as well, it's a very effective treatment for BCC, quick and painless.
> 
> Hope you can start whatever treatment is appropriate soon. Best wishes.



Thank you Pigeon, much appreciated


----------



## lauraw1983 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh that's a bit scary but glad it can be easily treated!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 21, 2012)

Yikes! Sorry to hear you've got this to deal with, but well done for spotting it & being sensible enough to see the doc! B****y relieved to hear it's treatable, now just take darn good care of yourself & get it sorted & get better ok?!! You're indispensible to us all so look after yourself!!! (((((hug)))) (in case one's needed!) Twitchy xxxx


----------



## robofski (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Alan, but I can say from experience, they are very easily treated!  I had one behind my ear a few years ago, the wife spotted it as I don't tend to inspect behind my ear very often.  For me it was a simple removal as it was small and in a discret area, I hope your treatment is as effective.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 21, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this Alan, I hope you get your treatment soon (((hugs))) x


----------



## Salinda (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and warm wishes
Linda


----------



## Nicky1970 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope your treatment goes well and sending hugs


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for your kind wishes and encouragement. If I hadn't been diagnosed with diabetes I might never have asked my GP about it, since I previously only went to the doctor's when I broke a limb!


----------



## spiritfree (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh Alan. You must have been so shocked. I'm glad that it can be treated without surgery. Sending big hugs.


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news Alan but my husband also has this condition and has been successfully treated with, firstly, a small procedure to remove (in his case) a mole followed by the cream you mentioned.  After many years a few scaly areas appeared which have been treated with cryosurgery which is a system of freezing basal cell carcinomas. Typically, liquid nitrogen is applied to the growth to freeze and kill the abnormal cells and has been very successful for him.  His doctor had told him it's nothing to be overly concerned about and that this type of cancer doesn't migrate to other parts of the body.  To use his words 'this is the best type of skin cancer to have'; clumsily put but, I hope, reassuring. With all good wishes,  Jill


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Something the dermatologist mentioned was Aldara cream, also known as imiquimod. Just reading about it one of the first things I read is:

"Before using imiquimod cream make sure your doctor or pharmacist knows:

If you have ever had a problem with your immune system."

Erm, Type 1 diabetic!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Alan, so sorry to hear this, i hope you get your treatment and everything sorted asap xxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Jill said:


> Sorry to hear your news Alan but my husband also has this condition and has been successfully treated with, firstly, a small procedure to remove (in his case) a mole followed by the cream you mentioned.  After many years a few scaly areas appeared which have been treated with cryosurgery which is a system of freezing basal cell carcinomas. Typically, liquid nitrogen is applied to the growth to freeze and kill the abnormal cells and has been very successful for him.  His doctor had told him it's nothing to be overly concerned about and that this type of cancer doesn't migrate to other parts of the body.  To use his words 'this is the best type of skin cancer to have'; clumsily put but, I hope, reassuring. With all good wishes,  Jill



Thank you Jill, it is reassuring


----------



## KateR (Aug 21, 2012)

Doddy said:


> Dont' know what to say, so just sending you hugs xx



Same here Alan.


----------



## margie (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck with the biopsy.

Its good to hear that it can be easily treated - but still it must have been a shock for you. Hope you and your Dad both have successful treatments.


----------



## Casper (Aug 22, 2012)

Worrying indeed! At least you and your dad can swap notes! (((hugs)))


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow - just want to say well done you on getting it checked out. Lets get that cream working and get rid of the blighter.

Sending you a little hug just to make you smile <<Alan>>


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all  I'm convinced it has doubled in size overnight  Actually, I was just thinking - this has been here for years, way before I was diagnosed. I spent 8 days in hospital, much of which involved being permanently wired up to an ECG because of the suspected problem with my heart and no-one ever remarked on it, nor did they in the many follow-up examinations for weeks afterwards. Just shows how easy it is to miss or ignore something like this, even by medically-trained people.


----------



## astbury1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Really sorry hear that! Sening positive thoughts you way


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 22, 2012)

I had basal cell carcinoma in my leg last year. They did minor surgery to remove it and I had a few stitches after. They injected my leg with anestetic so it didnt hurt. Great that you've picked up on it, these things often get ignored & thats when it gets dodgey. I'm sure they'll remove it soon with cream or minor op. All the very best x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2012)

chattygirl197811 said:


> I had basal cell carcinoma in my leg last year. They did minor surgery to remove it and I had a few stitches after. They injected my leg with anestetic so it didnt hurt. Great that you've picked up on it, these things often get ignored & thats when it gets dodgey. I'm sure they'll remove it soon with cream or minor op. All the very best x



Thank you  Glad to hear that yours was dealt with quickly and easily


----------



## Steff (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this sending positive vibes hope the biopsy goes ok


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for you

Richard


----------



## am64 (Aug 23, 2012)

my mum been having treatment for number of years and all is good 
...at 75yrs now gets refered for treatment immediately one shows up  
...she blames Australia in the 1970's:..
good luck x am


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 23, 2012)

Well done for going and getting it checked Alan. Hope the biopsy results/treatment go well.


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck with the cream/treatment alan......good job you got it checked out and actioned!


----------



## PhilT (Aug 23, 2012)

Alan, sorry to hear about this. Hope the treatment sorts it out soon.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 24, 2012)

Aww Alan - really sorry to hear your news, sorry it's taken me till now to catch up.  Can only say what everyone else is saying and add my own hugs to all the others.x


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad they found it in time Northerner... good luck with the treatment whichever you opt for.  Do keep the forum up to date.


----------



## newbs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news but glad you've seen the gp and getting it sorted, hope all goes ok.  My FIL had this last year and had it cut out with no further treatment needed.  Hope the same goes for you.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Funny isn't it, I've had it for years, but it's only now I know what it is that it's got me on edge and wanting it gone! I guess it's just the assciations you have with the name - it would be better if they called it a tiddly splodge or something


----------



## fencesitter (Aug 24, 2012)

Love that, Tiddly Splodge. A damn nasty one though! Good it's getting sorted.


----------



## Tina63 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, along with everyone else, sorry to read your news Alan. I am sure they will have you sorted in no time though.  It's amazing what they can do these days.......!

Sending you positive vibes anyway.  Hope it's all sorted very soon.

Tina


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Off for my biopsy this morning, which hopefully will confirm the dermatologist's diagnosis and I can begin treatment - wish me luck!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck Alan!  All the very best with the biopsy and starting treatment xxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Good luck Alan!  All the very best with the biopsy and starting treatment xxx



Thanks Amanda!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck Alan, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 29, 2012)

You are in my thoughts.   It might rain but you have a sunny disposition. 

Maisie. xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> You are in my thoughts.   It might rain but you have a sunny disposition.
> 
> Maisie. xx



Thank you Maisie


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good Luck Alan - good to see things are moving! Big hug for you today!


----------



## margie (Aug 29, 2012)

Good Luck Alan - hope that all goes to plan.


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2012)

Alan good luck mate x


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hope it all goes well Alan.


----------



## Doddy (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck xxx will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## slipper (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck Northerner, sure it will all go well, hope you can relax.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks folks. Well, the doctor has taken a big slice for his persusal. He said he would take quite a big bit now in case he decided that surgery would be the best option, and this would reduce the amount of work needed in the future. Took 5 stitches worth! It felt a bit like when I go to the dentist - I know there's not going to be any pain or problems, but you just feel a bit tense and uneasy all the time.

Got to have the stitches out in 10 days and get the results in about 3 weeks.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Now put your feet up with a nice cuppa and take it easy for the rest of the day young man!


----------



## margie (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad to hear you are home. Take it easy Alan!!!


----------



## Tina63 (Aug 29, 2012)

Phew, glad that bit's over for you.  And well done for being a brave boy.  I do hope they gave you a big sticker for being so brave!

Seriously though, hope the results come back as soon as possible and that they give you the all clear.  Thinking of you.  

Tina xx


----------



## pippin (Aug 29, 2012)

Thinking about you Alan, take care and time to rest


----------



## KateR (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck. Thinking of you Alan.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks folks. Well, the doctor has taken a big slice for his persusal. He said he would take quite a big bit now in case he decided that surgery would be the best option, and this would reduce the amount of work needed in the future. Took 5 stitches worth! It felt a bit like when I go to the dentist - I know there's not going to be any pain or problems, but you just feel a bit tense and uneasy all the time.
> 
> Got to have the stitches out in 10 days and get the results in about 3 weeks.




Only just seen this Northe. Was wondering how you went on. See, it was easy wasn't it? Anyways I hope when you get your  results you will get the all clear. Take it easy now. Best of luck & am thinking of you  .


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2012)

*Update:*

Stitches are out and it looks to be healing well - just have to wait a couple of weeks now to see what treatment the consultant recommends


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Stitches are out and it looks to be healing well - just have to wait a couple of weeks now to see what treatment the consultant recommends



Hi Alan,
          glad to hear things are progressing well for you, fingers crossed for a good outcome when you see your consultant.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Alan,
> glad to hear things are progressing well for you, fingers crossed for a good outcome when you see your consultant.



Thank you Sue


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Stitches are out and it looks to be healing well - just have to wait a couple of weeks now to see what treatment the consultant recommends



Pleased to hear that Alan!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> Pleased to hear that Alan!
> 
> Richard



Cheers Richard!


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2012)

Alan good news pleased to hear it


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> Alan good news pleased to hear it



Thank you kindly Steff


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 7, 2012)

Bless you, glad the first bit's done & you're on the way to getting it all sorted! X


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Bless you, glad the first bit's done & you're on the way to getting it all sorted! X



Thank you, your Twitchiness


----------



## AJLang (Sep 7, 2012)

Really pleased to hear that the stitches are out and that it is healing well . Susie is really pleased as well and sends a well done woof


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Really pleased to hear that the stitches are out and that it is healing well . Susie is really pleased as well and sends a well done woof



Hehe! Thanks Amanda and Susie  

Woof woof bark growl woof! (Hope your eye is doing well Susie)


----------



## Katieb (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad to hear you are healing well, Alan. Wishing you well with your treatment etc. Katie


----------



## AJLang (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Alan paws crossed my eye seems to be improving lots of woofs Susie x


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 7, 2012)

That's great news Alan. I am glad your stitches are out and you are healing well.


----------



## susie28 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Bcc*

I have 3 one on my forearm one on my upper arm and one on my leg, I have used Efidex and Aldara, the three of them have faded but I have two small lumps on my arm and one on my leg, I have an appointment for a biopsy on 2nd October they do not seem very concerned that they will turn into anything nasty.
The cream has defiantly improved mine, I read some people stopped using the creams as they didn't like the side effects, thankfully the cream didn't cause me any problems.
Good luck hope the cream works for you


----------



## susie28 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Correction*

Should say definitely


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Susie  The doctor's preference at the moment is for the cream - it has cleared up my dad's completely. Hope all goes well with yours too


----------



## gail1 (Sep 8, 2012)

thinking of you and sending you lots of best wishs


----------



## AJLang (Sep 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Susie  The doctor's preference at the moment is for the cream - it has cleared up my dad's completely. Hope all goes well with yours too


Thank you Northener I hope the cream works well for you. Lots of love and woofs Susie x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2012)

gail1 said:


> thinking of you and sending you lots of best wishs



Thank you Gail  Hope you are well


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like everything is going well with your treatment Alan.  So pleased.  Look after yourself.


----------



## grainger (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry only just seen this. Just want to echo everyone else's thoughts and send hugs, positive thoughts and hopefully swift effective treatment xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Got an appointment for 8th November to get it sorted. Could have had an earlier appointment on October 18th, but since that's my birthday I didn't really fancy going under the knife on that day!


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 18, 2012)

No, not a good day for it Northie, but get sorted please!


----------



## thelis (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for you. Don't blame you for not going on your birthday.  Thelma.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Patti and Thelma


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope that November 8th goes as well as possible.  All of the best people have their birthdays in October


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I hope that November 8th goes as well as possible.  All of the best people have their birthdays in October



Thanks Amanda  I have two nieces, my mum and my BIL with birthdays in October!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  Got an appointment for 8th November to get it sorted. Could have had an earlier appointment on October 18th, but since that's my birthday I didn't really fancy going under the knife on that day!



I really hope that eveything goes smoothly on the 8th November


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

Emmal31 said:


> I really hope that eveything goes smoothly on the 8th November



Thank you Emma, much appreciated


----------



## KateR (Sep 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone. Got an appointment for 8th November to get it sorted. Could have had an earlier appointment on October 18th, but since that's my birthday I didn't really fancy going under the knife on that day!





Northerner said:


> Thanks Amanda. I have two nieces, my mum and my BIL with birthdays in October!



Mine too! Good luck for the 8th November Alan.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 19, 2012)

Just want to add my best wishes too.  And I don't blame you not wanting it done on your birthday!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

KateR said:


> Mine too! Good luck for the 8th November Alan.



Thanks Kate 



Flutterby said:


> Just want to add my best wishes too.  And I don't blame you not wanting it done on your birthday!!



Thanks Karen. The appointment is only for 30 minutes so there probably won't be much involved (hopefully!) But that's 30 minutes I could otherwise spend eating cake!


----------



## shirl (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope all goes well Allan, and take care

love
Shirl x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

shirl said:


> Hope all goes well Allan, and take care
> 
> love
> Shirl x



Thanks Shirl


----------



## AndyS (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope everything goes okay Alan.  All the best.  Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

AndyS said:


> Hope everything goes okay Alan.  All the best.  Andy



Thank you Andy, very much appreciated


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Karen. The appointment is only for 30 minutes so there probably won't be much involved (hopefully!) But that's 30 minutes I could otherwise spend eating cake!  [/QUOTE]

Lol Alan - every 30 minutes counts when it's your birthday!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this thread but hardly been on the interweb last few days.

Aaarrgghh.  

30 mins doesn't sound long does it!  So one imagines from that they aren't going for deep excavations, which sounds good to me.

I really hope everything goes well for you Alan.

{{{{Hugs}}}

Off to investigate Basal Cell doings now, as hubby has a thing behind his ear ..... luckily one of our GPs specialises in dermatological thingies .....


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this either!

Anyway, now that I have seen it, good luck with everything Northerner. But I'm sure it'll all be Ok for you without the need of any random chance involvement!

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Alan I hope that the surgery goes painlessly and smoothly for you this week x


----------



## pippin (Nov 5, 2012)

We are thinking about you Alan and trust all will go well and you will take time to rest when it's all over


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Hi Alan I hope that the surgery goes painlessly and smoothly for you this week x





pippin said:


> We are thinking about you Alan and trust all will go well and you will take time to rest when it's all over



Thanks peeps  It's on Thursday


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck Alan, for Thursday, hope all goes well!


----------



## delb t (Nov 5, 2012)

Gosh Ive only just followed this thread -best wishes for thursday-


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2012)

delb t said:


> Gosh Ive only just followed this thread -best wishes for thursday-



Thank you


----------



## Katieb (Nov 5, 2012)

Hope all goes well on Thursday Alan. Sending you best wishes. Katie


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2012)

Sending you good wishes as well Alan


----------



## KateR (Nov 5, 2012)

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I'm hoping they can remove it in one go, but the doctor did intimate that it may need two ops.


----------



## Casper (Nov 5, 2012)

Ohhh........ Sending lots of best wishes for Thursday, do hope all is well. Keep us informed x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just seen this and sending good wishes your way.   CW


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  I'm hoping they can remove it in one go, but the doctor did intimate that it may need two ops.



Northy I hope all goes smoothly for you on Thursday, will keep you in my thoughts x


----------



## cazscot (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck for Thursday .


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 7, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow - I hope it all goes really smoothly with no need for repeat ops.  Take it easy Mr! xx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope it all goes a quickly and smoothly as possible tomorrow.  FIngers crossed it is all sorted with the one op.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2012)

thinking of you hope all goes well


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words everyone


----------



## AndyS (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow Alan, hope everything goes okay 

Take care

Andy


----------



## shirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Northerner,

I hope all goes well tomorrow, you will be in my thoughts and prayers, take care,

Shirl x


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2012)

All the best for tomorrow Alan x


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just want to add my good wishes too.  Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. x

Tina


----------



## robofski (Nov 7, 2012)

Late to the party, but good luck tomorrow Alan.


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Northerner,

I do hope all goes well tomorrow and your not in any pain.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your good wishes


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking of you today - hope all goes quickly and well for you.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 8, 2012)

.....good luck today!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone  All done and dusted (hopefully, will get confirmation in a couple of weeks). Lots of blood and stitches, but I think I'll live  Op took about 40 mins.


----------



## SimplesL (Nov 8, 2012)

Hope you are not too uncomfortable. 

Take care of yourself, glad everything hopefully sorted.

Lynne


----------



## AJLang (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are back at home.  You are very, very brave -and even braver if you had that done with only a local anaesthetic.  I hope that it isn't too sore and you're able to have comfortable evening/night.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Glad to hear that you are back at home.  You are very, very brave -and even braver if you had that done with only a local anaesthetic.  I hope that it isn't too sore and you're able to have comfortable evening/night.



Thanks Amanda  I had a broken femur operated on under a local anaesthetic, so this wasn't too bad in comparison  (actually fell asleep during the femur op 

I'm presuming the local has worn off now - it is a little bit itchy and sore, but not too bad really. The doctor tried to minimise the removal at the margins as it was quite a big wound, but he hopes that he has removed it all. He said that the cream would have around an 80% chance of success and the op was much higher. The place of the cancer was good for removal as the skin was not too tight to start with, so could withstand being removed and stitched back together. Stitches to be removed in 14 days.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad it went well.....great that it is sorted!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope your not feeling to sore today


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds encouraging so far - short term pain for long term gain I trust

Richard


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh right! - read the Northie threads in the wrong order (started at the top of the list instead of the bottom LOL)

Oh YUK, but worth the pain to get rid of the damn thing, eh?

Get well soon!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

Hurrah! Postie just brought me a letter saying that the basal cell cancer has been completely removed, and I should regard it as cured!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 1, 2012)

That is absolutely tremendously fantastic news.  I am so pleased What are you going to do to celebrate??


----------



## KateR (Dec 1, 2012)

That's great news Alan. Get out the champers.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

AJLang said:


> That is absolutely tremendously fantastic news.  I am so pleased What are you going to do to celebrate??



I'm going to switch on the heating for an hour! 



KateR said:


> That's great news Alan. Get out the champers.



Thanks Kate


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 1, 2012)

Fantastic news Alan....


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2012)

thats great news alan


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 1, 2012)

Fabulous news Alan! Already said it but very pleased for you  




KateR said:


> Get out the champers.




ditto to the above!


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2012)

Great news Alan


----------



## AnnW (Dec 1, 2012)

Brilliant Alan


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2012)

Bit late - but great!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, nice to see the back of it and the wound is healing very well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Postie just brought me a letter saying that the basal cell cancer has been completely removed, and I should regard it as cured!



Fantastic news Alan. So pleased for you.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 1, 2012)

Ab-so-loooootly brilliant!!! So Pleased!!! Katie


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 1, 2012)

FANTASTIC news Alan. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just caught up with this.  Brilliant news Alan, absolutely chuffed for you.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

That is good news


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2012)

That's brilliant news Alan and a relief.

All the best.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated


----------



## fencesitter (Dec 2, 2012)

Hurrah, great news


----------



## MCH (Dec 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Postie just brought me a letter saying that the basal cell cancer has been completely removed, and I should regard it as cured!



Great news. 

Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year - hopefully with NO  stress.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

MCH said:


> Great news.
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year - hopefully with NO  stress.



Thank you


----------



## Casper (Dec 2, 2012)

Way to go!!!
Yay, brilliant news, x


----------

